# gas range swap



## kenny11876 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 8 year old whirlpool gas range that i want to replace with another brand new whirlpool gas range. I would like to know if I can just use the existing gas pipes/connectors and anti-tip brackets for the new one. Therefore, I would not need to bother with too much installation hassles. Just disconnect, pull out old range, re-connect new range, and push in. Is this possible?


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

It should be relatively simple, 8 years isn't long at all...

But to be safe I would turn the gas line off, unscrew it and take a picture/draw/measure the gas line and brackets, and then bring it to the store...


----------



## jimmyj555 (Feb 21, 2008)

Your gas connections are likely the same, 1/2" pipe with adapters to flare thread fittings for the flex connector. If there is any doubt about the integrity of the old flex, replace it. New ones come with the pipe thread adapters for each end.

Anti-tip brackets vary with the best ideas of the manufacturer at the time of design. If you stick with Whirlpool brand, it's possible (but not absolute) the new one could have the same type of bracket.


----------

